# Bsa Motorcycles...



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 18, 2016)

Well, it's a bicycle with a 650cc motor in it? Anyways, have to show this tank off. A perk of working for an owner who is big into BSA motorcycles. I get to paint some of his tanks for him. This interpretation of the British flag. Just base coat right now. Have some sanding then clear coat.

   If there is no objection, I'll take a couple pictures of all his BSAs.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2016)

Cool tank........can't wait to see the other photo's!  Here are a few pics of my old 66 spitfire. The spitfire was a pain to drive in traffic - as it had racing carbs What bike are you building?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 18, 2016)

Here's the bike this tank is going on


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 18, 2016)

Here's his Rickman BSA


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice! I like BSAs. I've owned a few over the years.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 19, 2016)

woooow - nice!!!!!!! Is that a scrambler....???


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 19, 2016)

filmonger said:


> woooow - nice!!!!!!! Is that a scrambler....???



  No,, he just decided to put the pipes up high. There  are approx 15 BSA motorcycles for him to choose from. So why not do something different.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 19, 2016)

The Rickman is big bucks....annnnnd nice!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 19, 2016)

Love me some BSA!  I have had 4 WWII BSA M20.  Down to just one and some gear.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 2, 2016)

Here's the finished tank on the bike. He still has a few things to do before firing it up.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 2, 2016)

Dam - that is one nice machine....


----------

